# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  'Tại sao tôi không trở lại Việt Nam'

## hangnt

*Tình trạng bắt chẹt khách du lịch nhất là người nước ngoài khiến hình ảnh của Việt Nam bị ảnh hưởng.*



Bãi biển Nha Trang.
Anh Matthew Kepnes, một blogger du lịch nổi tiếng, chia sẻ về chuyến đi tới Việt Nam trên tờ Huffington Post:

Khi du lịch tới Đông Nam Á, mọi người thường quan tâm nơi bạn sẽ tới. "Khắp mọi nơi", tôi đã nói như vậy. Đó là chuyến phiêu lưu gần đây nhất của tôi tới khu vực này.

Tuy nhiên, tôi sẽ bỏ qua Việt Nam. Sau những trải nghiệm ở đây vào năm 2007, tôi sẽ không bao giờ quay lại đất nước này nữa. Không bao giờ. Một chuyến đi công tác hay một cô bạn gái có thể buộc tôi phải trở lại đây nhưng trong tương lai mà tôi có thể hoạch định, tôi sẽ không bao giờ trở lại đây.

Không một ai muốn trở lại nơi họ đã bị đối xử tồi tệ. Khi tôi ở Việt Nam, tôi đã bị làm phiền, bắt chẹt, bị gạt, đối xử tồi tệ.

Tôi gặp những người bán hàng rong cố bán đắt cho tôi. Có một người phụ nữ bán bánh mì từ chối trả tôi đúng số tiền thừa, người bán đồ ăn bán đắt gấp 3 lần cho tôi dù tôi đã nhìn thấy những hành khách khác trả bao tiền, người lái xe taxi gian lận đồng hồ bấm cây số trên đường đưa tôi ra bến xe bus. Khi tôi mua áo phông ở Hội An, ba người phụ nữ đã cố giữ tôi ở cửa hàng của họ cho tới khi tôi mua một thứ gì đó, thậm chí, họ đã kéo cả áo tôi.

Trong chuyến đi ở vịnh Hạ Long, người dẫn tour không chuẩn bị nước uống trên tàu và cho quá nhiều người lên tàu. Bởi vậy, những người đặt phòng đơn bỗng thấy mình có bạn chung phòng, thậm chí, ngủ chung giường.

Một trong những trải nghiệm tồi tệ nhất của tôi là ở đồng bằng sông Cửu Long. Tôi bắt một chiếc xe bus quay về TP HCM. Tôi khát nước nên mua một loại nước uống phổ biến ở Việt Nam gồm nước, chanh và đường đựng trong túi nilon. Bạn có thể thấy loại nước uống này ở khắp nơi, đặc biệt là ở các trạm trung chuyển. Tôi đi tới chỗ một người bán cạnh xe bus và chỉ vào loại nước tôi muốn mua. Cô ấy nhìn tôi và gật đầu. Người phụ nữ này bắt đầu pha nước, quay sang phía bạn của mình, nói gì đó, cười, nhìn tôi cười, rõ ràng cô ấy không cho tất cả các loại nguyên liệu vào nước. Tôi biết mình tôi đã ngang nhiên bị lừa gạt.

"Cô ấy nói với bạn sẽ bán đắt và gạt anh vì anh là người nước ngoài. Cô ấy nghĩ anh sẽ không để ý", một người Mỹ gốc Việt cùng xe bus nói với tôi.

"Đồ uống này giá bao tiền?", tôi hỏi anh ấy. Đó là một khoản tiền rất nhỏ, vài xu. Tôi đưa cho người bán hàng số tiền đó, nói với cô ấy rằng cô là người xấu và tôi lên xe bus. Không phải chuyện tiền nong mà tôi thất vọng về sự thiếu tôn trọng, khinh thường mà cô ấy dành cho tôi.

Tôi băn khoăn, liệu có phải chỉ riêng mình bị như vậy. Có thể tôi phải trải qua những điều tồi tệ và Việt Nam thật tuyệt vời. Có thể tôi không may. Tuy nhiên, sau khi nói chuyện với một số du khách khác, tôi nhận ra rằng chúng tôi có cùng câu chuyện. Họ đều có chuyện liên quan tới việc bắt chẹt, lừa gạt. Chúng tôi phải tranh đấu vì tất cả. Chúng tôi cảm thấy không được chào đón ở đây.

Một người bạn của tôi mua chuối, người bán hàng đã bỏ đi luôn mà không trả tiền thừa. Ở siêu thị, người bạn của tôi nhận chocolate thay cho tiền thừa. Hai người bạn của tôi đã sống ở Việt Nam 6 tháng nhưng vẫn bị đối xử không tốt. Những người hàng xóm không niềm nở, hào hứng.

Hai người bạn tôi đang ngồi ăn thì có một người phụ nữ đi một chiếc xe đạp rất đẹp đi tới. Anh Sean miêu tả đó là một chiếc xe leo núi Huffy mà bạn phải ghen tị. Người phụ nữ khóa xe và bắt đầu đi khắp nhà hàng xin tiền. Khi cô ấy tới chỗ bạn tôi, anh ấy hỏi tại sao cô ấy có thể mua chiếc xe như vậy mà không có tiền ăn? "Đó là chiếc xe của chị tôi", người này trả lời. Sean nhìn cô ấy và nói: "Vậy chị ấy có thể trả tiền ăn cho cô".

Tôi không ở đây để phán xét về Việt Nam hay người Việt Nam. Tôi chỉ có kinh nghiệm đã trải qua. Tuy nhiên, những câu chuyện mà tôi nghe từ người khác càng khẳng định thêm những cảm nhận của tôi.

Du lịch không phải lúc nào cũng cần sự hoàn hảo. Tôi thích khi phải trải nghiệm thử thách. Tôi thích sự tranh đấu và tìm ra con đường của mình. Tôi nghĩ nó sẽ xây dựng tính cách. Và tôi cũng không ngại phải trả thêm tiền. Một đô cho người khác có ý nghĩa hơn một đô với tôi. Tôi biết mình sẽ phải mặc cả ở chợ, cười vui vẻ và tôi sẽ vẫn trả cao hơn mức giá thật. Nhưng tôi không thích bị đối xử như không phải là con người. Tôi không thích bị thiếu tôn trọng và lừa gạt. Tôi không muốn phải nhìn vào tất cả mọi người và băn khoăn, liệu họ có đang cố lừa mình không. Mọi sự giao tiếp không nhất thiết phải là đấu tranh.

Sau 3 tuần ở Việt Nam, tôi hạnh phúc khi không bao giờ trở lại đây.

Lưu ý của anh Matt Kepnes: Khi tôi có những kinh nghiệm tồi tệ ở Việt Nam, nhiều người đã có trải nghiệm thú vị. Bạn cần tìm ra điều thích hợp cho chính mình. Tìm hiểu điều hay, dở để trở thành du khách thông thái và trải nghiệm. Tôi không ủng hộ bất cứ ai bỏ qua Việt Nam. Tôi chỉ nói mình không còn mong muốn trở lại đó.


*Vài nét về tác giả Matt Kepnes:*



Tác giả Matthew Kepnes.
Anh Matthew Kepnes đã đi du lịch quanh thế giới trong 4 năm qua. Anh điều hành trang web du lịch Nomadic Matt', được đánh giá là blog du lịch lớn thứ 2 trên mạng. Anh từng có bài viết ở nhiều trang danh tiếng như The New York Times, The Guardian, BBC, CNN, Huffington Post...

Là người ở Boston (Mỹ) nhưng gần đây, nhà của Kepnes là khắp nơi trên thế giới. Sau chuyến đi tới Thái Lan vào năm 2005, Kepnes quyết định bỏ việc, hoàn thành nốt bằng MBA và đi khắp nơi. Chuyến đi đầu tiên anh dự định kéo dài trong 1 năm nhưng phải 18 tháng sau, anh mới về nhà. Khi trở về nhà, anh không thể ở yên, 2 tháng sau, anh lại lên đường và bắt đầu xây dựng trang web khơi gợi niềm đam mê du lịch của mọi người.

Anh đã tới 40 nước trên thế giới. Anh yêu thích tất cả mọi thứ liên quan tới văn hóa Nhật, ăn sáng bằng sushi, mọi thứ đồ của anh có thể gói gọn trong balo, anh từng ăn giòi. Kepnes nói, chúng giống như khoai tây chiên.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

hjc đọc bài này mà buồn  :Frown: 
Hi vọng trong tương lai mọi thứ đều tốt lên

----------


## hanoirailtours

Tất cả những vấn đề này là đúng, hiện thực du lịch Việt nam là thế, nhiều khi rõ ràng mình là HDV dẫn đoàn đi mà chúng nó còn nhào vào làm láo khách của mình, dù cảnh báo rõ ràng trên xe rồi mà khách của mình còn hoảng hốt cầu cứu để thoát khỏi lũ bán hàng rong thì hỏi làm sao mà khá được. Khách khiếp hãi luôn.

----------


## na.tuan999

Thực trạng du lịch Việt Nam, ai cũng hiểu, hy vọng mỗi người một tay bằng cách này hay cách khác, đẩy lùi những tiêu cực, phát triển du lịch Việt nam

----------


## tuthihaiha254

Tất cả đều do ý thức của con người. Không biết bao giờ mới không còn cái viễn cảnh đó nữa. Đọc mà buồn quá.

----------

